# The Big Man Was Looking Our For Us



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

He had his hand over us as well as the people in the other vehicle!
We had a lady pull out in front of us this evening, she may have a broken ankle but from what the officer told me she and the kids that were with her are all right. Thank God.

Currently at the ER to have the wife's ankle x-rayed, she though it was ok and we went home but it kept swelling. Its as round as a base ball now. My knees are pretty banged up and my nose has air bag rash but all in all we were very lucky.

OK doc just left and the wife has a fractured ankle! We still feel that we were very lucky!


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Glad everyone is ok, aside from a fractured ankle. Sucks when those kinds of things happen.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Glad you guys made it out okay. Hope her ankle heals soon.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Glad everyone is ok. Its getting bad with people pulling out in front of you. On my way home last night I saw a truck pull out in front of an 18 wheeler going 65 mph. I just knew that truck was done. But the 18 wheeler slamed on its brakes and went to the shoulder. 

Oh no how you going to get to your SSFH now?


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank God for protection. Glad yo guys are ok


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Man glad no one is hurt to bad, glad your OK. They may total your jeep, it looks like frame damage. They said on the news there have been 100 accidents. People don't now how to drive in ice and snow around these parts.


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

Glad to hear you and the wife have no major problems. I drive to Houston every day and you just never know when someone is going to pull out. Does the jeep just have body and radiator damage? Looks like it rolled the bumper back but not far enough to hit the motor.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Wreck*

I saw EMT's pulling the kids out last night on my way home. Glad everyone is all right. Good use of the extra brush guard on the front of the jeep .


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

rkerhs409 said:


> Oh no how you going to get to your SSFH now?


That is the million dollar question!

tdgal
 Yea that big bumper saved us a lot of damage.

jighed
The motor crank up on the first turn but radiator in pushed into the fan and the front wheels wonâ€™t turn. 

Thanks everyone for the well wishes!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad you and the wifey are ok, hope you did not get a ticket.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good to hear human damage was minimal. 
That's what counts!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like the crumble zones worked. Probably some drive train damage. at least it stayed on all four and didn't roll could have been a lot worse. Get well soon!


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

rkerhs409 said:


> Glad everyone is ok. Its getting bad with people pulling out in front of you. On my way home last night I saw a truck pull out in front of an 18 wheeler going 65 mph. I just knew that truck was done. But the 18 wheeler slamed on its brakes and went to the shoulder.
> 
> Oh no how you going to get to your SSFH now?


Agreed, if you're gonna pull out in front of someone, at least hit the shoulder.

There's a lot of oil field related traffic around here.
It's becoming common to hear of 18wheeler and "normal" vehicle collisions.
People are usually quick to blame the oil trucks, then quickly shut up when it is revealed that the car/truck pulled out in front of the loaded 18wheeler traveling 70mph down the highway.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

fishinganimal said:


> Looks like the crumble zones worked. Probably some drive train damage. at least it stayed on all four and didn't roll could have been a lot worse. Get well soon!


Jep took a better look at it yesterday and the frame on drivers side is bent along with the steering wheel in the cab is twisted.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Wife will have to have surgery to set her ankle scheduled for tomorrow, weather permitting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Prayers sent out for a successful surgery and recovery for your wife Ramrod1!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent for every one. Glad it wasn't any worse. Wishing your wife a speedy recovery.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Glad God was watching over all of you. And it looks like the jeep bumper helped absorb much of the impact.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the prayers! 
She is in recovery doing well. 
One screw in the ankle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

Your just north of the new school I'm working on. It's at 146 just north of 1405


----------

